# Please assist with PM



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

Posted a PM to a parts post, but not sure what is happening. The PM is still in my outbox since submitting yesterday, but has not migrated to the sent box. When will it go to the sent box, or do I have to do something else in addition to pressing the <submit> button. In other words, how do I know it has been sent? Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ted, It remains in the outbox until read by the recipient, when it will then appear in the sent box.
Quite useful as you then know that recipient has read it.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-Ted (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for that Hoggy. Should have worked it out, but good to have confirmation. Cheers.


----------

